# Kent Surface grinder



## Old Mud (Oct 2, 2018)

https://maine.craigslist.org/tls/d/kent-surface-grinder-6-14/6713363145.html


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 2, 2018)

Somebody should scoop this up!


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 2, 2018)

Somebody needs to check that out, NOW!


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 2, 2018)

If I were within 700 miles of that grinder I'd already be in the truck!


----------



## Janderso (Oct 2, 2018)

Kent is a decent brand right?
Taiwan? or China?
Too bad it's in Mass.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 2, 2018)

Taiwanese.  A Micromaster clone with updated electrics.  Considered a solid brand.  It is hardly used - i hope someone from here snatches it up...


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 3, 2018)

I have a Kent USA KLS-1340A lathe, made in China.  KENT USA is in big letters on the front, and on the serial number plate on the back of the lathe it says KENT USA with Kent Industrial, USA, the Tustin, California address, and the email address with kentusa... as part of it.  The "Made in China" is on a separate plate hidden on the back of the lathe somewhere.  I just looked quickly for it and could not find it, but I did find it when I was cleaning it up after buying it.  I was fully aware it was a Chinese lathe.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 3, 2018)

OT --- Kent originally was owned by 2 cousins with the name of Lou and they were Kent Company.  One cousin moved to the USA  and started to sell machines built by many manufactures in Taiwan.  The other cousin kept building the Kent Grinders in Taiwan.  Kent USA is not the same company as Kent Grinders.   At the IMTS show I met the 2 brothers who now (sons of the cousin who moved here) own Kent USA.  They do not own a factory in Taiwan and are now importing machines built in SE Asia and China along with Taiwan.  Accer and Acra do the same thing.

The first scraping class I taught in Taiwan in the late 1980's was inside the original Kent factory that is now run by Alan Lou who is the son of the other cousin.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 3, 2018)

http://kentgrinder.com/why-kent.html
Yes, Kent USA is a different company.  Thanks for that, Richard.


Dabbler said:


> Taiwanese.  A Micromaster clone with updated electrics.  Considered a solid brand.  It is hardly used - i hope someone from here snatches it up...


Dabbler, from the photograph it looks like the column does not move like the B&S Micromaster does, so not so sure it is really a clone of it, but still, that may be a great deal on a surface grinder for the money, and somebody needs to jump on it and check it out.  It is also a manual machine, a Micromaster has power table motion and feeds.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 3, 2018)

In those early Kent Grinders they used Turcite on the ways.  The epoxy fails on some.  I'm not say it happens all the time, but if someone buys one be aware.   I like that design and in my opinion both companies sell good products.   Rich


----------



## Grandpop (Oct 3, 2018)

Had a Kent grinder one place I worked 24 years ago. Was nice machine to operate, mostly. The elevating wheel worked backwards to every other grinder I had ever used - instead of turning the wheel counterclockwise to lower the wheel and clockwise to raise it, counterclockwise raised it and clockwise lowered it. I couldn't get used to it so always used others.

Saw a barely used 10x20 Kent hyd grinder with ball ways at a home shop auction go for $1,200 one day. I was REALLY temped, but stayed away because of the elevating screw direction.


----------

